# USB Anschliessen=Bluescreen



## Piridrummer88 (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich irgendein neues USB-Gerät (spielt keine Rolle welcher Art) an einen USB-Anschluss des Mainboards anschliesse, reagiert Win XP gleich mit einem Bluescreen, dies gilt auch, wenn ich das Gerät vor dem Einschalten des PC's anschliesse. in diesem Fall folgt der Bluescreen kurz nach erscheinen des Bootscreens

Das Problem tritt jedoch nicht auf, wenn ich die USB-Geräte über den Hub meiner G11 Tastatur anschliesse. Da die G11 jedoch nur USB 1.0 besitzt möchte ich das nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.

Geräte die schon immer am PC angeschlossen wahren, sind davon nicht betroffen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
MFG

Mein System: siehe Signatur, Desktop PC


----------



## jetztaber (5. August 2008)

Eventuell helfen aktualisierte Chipsatztreiber. Versuchs einfach mal.


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

Oder einfach mal UBS-Treiber von der Mainboard CD installieren.

Gruß


----------



## Piridrummer88 (6. August 2008)

Leider bringt weder die Installation der alten, noch der neuen Treiber einen Erfolg.
Das Ergebnis ist immer noch ein Bluescreen der nicht viel hergibt, es steht dort nur ein "Stop 0x0000007" Fehler


----------



## jetztaber (6. August 2008)

Da gibt es einen uralten Thread dazu, aber wer weiß?
Why do I receive Stop Error 0x0000007E in Windows XP when I add a new USB device?

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wahrscheinlich hast Du zuviel Zeugs angeschlossen und überschreitest die 100% Auslastbarkeit, die hier geschildert wird.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (6. August 2008)

Nein, dass kann es eigentlich nicht sein, ich habe zurzeit noch nicht mal alle Geräte angeschlossen, jedoch weiss ich, dass mein Win mit allen Geräten gleichzeitig Arbeiten kann.
z.B. sind meine externe Festplatte, meine externe TV-Karte und der iPod zurzeit gar nicht angeschlossen, ich konnte jedoch gleichzeitig meinen iPod mit Musik vollladen, ein Backup vornehmen und TV schauen ohne das Win abgestürzt ist.
Ausserdem ist in dem Artikel von SP1 die Rede, daher ist, so glaube ich, die Frage berechtigt, ob das Problem mit SP3 immer noch besteht.

Und wie bereits gesagt, wenn ich die Geräte über meine G11 anschliesse funktioniert es.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. August 2008)

Und was passiert wenn du die Sachen die du "immer" dran hast mal in ein anderen usb-slot steckst?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (6. August 2008)

Mal so eine ganz blöde Frage, aber bist du dir absolut sicher, dass du das interne USB Kabel nicht eventuell auf den Firewire-Boardanschluss gesteckt hast ?^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. August 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Mal so eine ganz blöde Frage, aber bist du dir absolut sicher, dass du das interne USB Kabel nicht eventuell auf den Firewire-Boardanschluss gesteckt hast ?^^



LoL wenn ja wird er es bestimmt nicht zugeben


----------



## ForgottenRealm (6. August 2008)

Das ist mir mal bei einem alten Sockel A Board passiert ... war glaube ich Abit oder ASRock oder so.

War weder im Handbuch noch auf dem Board verzeichnet, dass der mittlere Boardanschluss von dreien nen Firewire war und an den Pins war es auch nicht auszumachen, jeweils 2x5 Stück ohne Lücke.


----------



## DanielX (6. August 2008)

Naja wenn er das gemacht hat ist der Firewire-Controller abgeraucht, puff und weg^^

Ich weiss das aus einer eigenen tragischen Erfahrung.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (6. August 2008)

Bei mir hat er es damals überlebt, aber so richtig gut lief das Board danach nie wieder


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. August 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Das ist mir mal bei einem alten Sockel A Board passiert ... war glaube ich Abit oder ASRock oder so.
> 
> War weder im Handbuch noch auf dem Board verzeichnet, dass der mittlere Boardanschluss von dreien nen Firewire war und an den Pins war es auch nicht auszumachen, jeweils 2x5 Stück ohne Lücke.



Das kann mir zum Glück net passieren....mein DS3 hat kein Firewireanschluss


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. August 2008)

Ist mir auch bei meinem alten asus p4b board passiert, der firewire kontakt war nur noch kohle.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (7. August 2008)

Also.....nichts für ungut, aber...
Nein, ich hab den USB Stecker nicht intern am Firewireanschluss, da ich 
Erstens, nichts an der Verkabelung geändert habe, der Fehler ist einfach so aufgetaucht.
Und Zweitens auf meinem Bord überhaupt kein Firewire hab.

Aber das mit den "immer" Geräten versuch ich gleich mal, mal sehen.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (7. August 2008)

Also,
Wenn ich eine "immer" Hardware umstecke reagiert Windows ganz normal, sprich es wird eine "neue" Hardware erkannt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2008)

Ging es mal problemlos die andere Hardware einzustecken oder kam gleich beim 1. mal einstecken der bluescreen? 

Du kannst probieren deine Treiber für die ganzen Geräte zu deinstallieren.

Lade dir mal USB Deview runter.
Dann deinstallierst du die Treiber und steckst die Geräte nochma rein, dann sollte windows die Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (8. August 2008)

Ja, die Hardware ging schon mal problemlos, deshalb habe ich ja mühe zu begreifen warum es plötzlich nicht mehr geht.

Die Treiber der nicht immer angeschlossenen Geräte habe ich bereits Deinstalliert, ausserdem habe ich es auch mit Hardware versucht die noch nie an meinem PC angeschlossen war, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Die Treiber der "immer" Hardware möchte ich nicht deinstallieren, da ich dann unter Umständen nicht mal mehr die Maus anschliessen kann, geschweige denn irgendetwas schreiben.


----------



## holzkreuz (8. August 2008)

Hast du die neuesten Updates von XP drauf???
Und zieh dir mal den aktuellesten Treiber deines Chipsatzes von der Herstellerseite.

Danach sollte es eigentlich einwandfrei funktionieren.

Hatte das gleiche Problem schonmal.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (8. August 2008)

Piridrummer88 schrieb:


> Leider bringt weder die Installation der alten, noch der neuen Treiber einen Erfolg.
> Das Ergebnis ist immer noch ein Bluescreen der nicht viel hergibt, es steht dort nur ein "Stop 0x0000007" Fehler


 

Und, Ja, es sind alle neuen Updates drauf.


----------

